# Cost of and owning a dog in Dubai



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What are the true costs and what is life like with a dog in Dubai?

I know you can't go on public beaches or parks?

Is it a case of walking them on a lead around your home then driving out to Jebel Ali as much as possible to let them run off the lead? We go up to Fujiera, Dibba semi-regularly - I assume there are no dog friendly hotels there.

Obviously understand it's a big undertaking and commitment but anything Dubai throws into the mix? 

Also the costs

Dry meal a month?
Assume there is no pet insurance here, what does a vet charge for various procedures?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No one answered and looking at threads I had missed whilst gone.... 

I didnt 'have' a dog but did a 'rescue' of sorts (have I thanked you Andy for that lately??). 

The dog food was not terribly expensive. I would say that it is about one and a half times for a similar bag of decent dog food (its the same with my cat food) not from the supermarket type places then it was at home. But then its all imported. The dog food from the supermarket could probly be gotten for 80 to 90 dirhams for a 20 lb bag. I wouldnt feed my dog that stuff even if that was the only option here but it is available. A small dog that might last a month but a larger or more active small dog that might only last ten days. 

I did not take the dog to the vet but the owner of the dog stated that neutering the dog would have been over 1200 dirhams (large dogs cost more anywhere). That price seemed quite high. If you go through rescue though, they will already be neutered/spayed. If you are wanting a puppy, the dogs are not allowed to be imported until they have their rabies vac and its been 30 days so meaning it is 4 months old at least. So, the cost is going to go up if its a large dog as it will be like 1/2 its adult weight at that point (should be). The cat vet bill for a 'check' up and to get them in the books (no shots) was 300ish dirhams for two cats. Bit expensive for them doing nothing. Not looking forward to shots. 

Had complaints in my building from muslims who were not keen on the dog being in the elevator. They didnt like the dog was out on their kids play areas as well. This is in DG though where western expats are few and far between. The dog was also quite a large retriever and most people were intimidated by its size. A coworker has a small dog in the same building and doesnt have issues at this point. They do not walk the dog on the grass though for the most part. They take the dog to the beach at jebel ali and have no issues letting her off leash there. No where else though. 

Be prepared for the cost of taking the dog with you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

My 2 cents worth, If you get a dog you have to consider the costs over the longer term as well as the short term. 

A little background, we bought our Golden retriever in China and when we moved back to the UK the expense was pretty huge. ( 2800 GBP for flights, customs vaccinations + 150GBP per month for 6 months in quarantine) Recently she moved out here to be with us and again cost were pretty significant (500GBP for vet checks UK side, 900GBP for flight + 6000aed using DKC) So added up just, as an extreme case over 4 years in excess of 6000GBP, without food, boarding or vets bills!

So although the 'normal' running costs for a dog are higher here than UK, they arent extortinate, but any changes on your position here could have a significant impact cost wise. 

As living with a dog, then the upside is that you have a loyal companion, i love taking her a walk around the lakes around springs at 7.00am in the morning feel ready to take on the world and wakes me up for the 30 km 'race' down SZR! . we also take her to Jebal Ali beach, although to be fair there isnt a lot left thanks to all the construction work going on. 

Finally a further consideration has to be the possible change and restriction on you life style that a dog may bring. If you like going away frequently for weekends then be prepared to board your dog which although not overly expensive can take some planning in advance particularly during busy periods. From a family point of view in can be wonderful having a dog, but if the kids badger you to have one on the premise they will take care of it and walk, dont believe them because kids fib and PS3 and laptops can take precedent when it comes to evening or morning walks!
Good luck


----------

